# accuair vu-4 leaking



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

anybody had this happen?

ports 2&3 are leaking air a good amount. dumps those 2 sides overnight down to zero. I did the soapy water test and sure enough it was coming from the ptc ports. 

I recently did hardlines using copper to my trunk. before it was air tight with the plastic lines. at first I thought it was the copper lines so I swapped them out with the regular plastic air lines....no luck! so I thought I did not cut them straight. I did it a couple of times and still is leaking air now. not that much but still it leaks. could ive damaged it with the copper lines? I have them with plastic airlines now and still leaking slowly....mind you its not as much as when I had the copper lines. are those ptc replaceable? is it something I can do or do I have to send the manifold in?

thanks.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Fittings are pressed in with some sort of hydraulic press. Contact a accuair see what they suggest.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

rgarjr said:


> Fittings are pressed in with some sort of hydraulic press. Contact a accuair see what they suggest.


Definitely call AccuAir -- 805-481-6500


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

You could have cut the o-rings if you used a hacksaw to cut the copper and didn't de-bur the edges. If you used a proper groove cutter the odds of that happening are very very very small. It is possible to replace the o-rings in some PTC fittings to get the seal again but i'm not sure on these particular ones.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

MechEngg said:


> You could have cut the o-rings if you used a hacksaw to cut the copper and didn't de-bur the edges. If you used a proper groove cutter the odds of that happening are very very very small. It is possible to replace the o-rings in some PTC fittings to get the seal again but i'm not sure on these particular ones.


I used the proper cutting tool and de-burred them properly. I just re-cut the plastic lines last night and it seems to be holding air fine the whole day. ill leave the car overnight tonight and check it again tomorrow. 

thanks guys!

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

We had the same problem with copper lines in the PTC fitting on a VU4. The diameter of the copper line was a tiny bit smaller than the diameter of the plastic airline, so it leaked.

Flare the copper a line a TINY, tiny little bit and try again. 

We did this with success.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

steveo27 said:


> We had the same problem with copper lines in the PTC fitting on a VU4. The diameter of the copper line was a tiny bit smaller than the diameter of the plastic airline, so it leaked.
> 
> Flare the copper a line a TINY, tiny little bit and try again.
> 
> We did this with success.


thanks for that advice ill definitely try that. I redid the 2 lines that were leaking and sanded the end a bit to make it more straight rather than sort of a cone shape.it does this shape naturally on how the cutter cuts it I guess. its a 100x better now but still not leak free. It still leaks a wee tiny bit....I would say about 2-3psi over a 3 day weekend. im OCD about leaks...I want it really air tight😉

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Oralegti (Jan 12, 2008)

Its normal to lose 2-3 psi with the temp change especially over a 3 day weekend.


----------

